
Introducing JIRA Software: the #1 software development tool used by agile teams - Navarr
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2015/10/introducing-jira-software/
======
syalam
Good move by Atlassian to expand beyond just software development. Another key
area they are lacking are mobile products.

JIRA Board for iOS addresses some of those needs:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jira-board-kanban-scrum-
agil...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jira-board-kanban-scrum-
agile/id934196108?mt=8)

------
Navarr
Looks like JIRA & JIRA Agile have merged into JIRA Software.

~~~
wsh91
Yes, in a way: JIRA Software includes JIRA Agile's functionality and some
other goodies. It runs on top of JIRA Core, which is now available as a
standalone offering for non-software teams in an organization that don't want
the extra complexity that Software features introduce.

source: I'm a developer at Atlassian

~~~
antaviana
Besides customer segmenting, how does JIRA Core compare to the old JIRA
vanilla offering? Is it missing any features?

